# Facebook



## Palladium (Jun 25, 2015)

I recently had a request from a member to add me as a friend on Facebook. I have several people from the forum on my friends list on Facebook. I no longer use Facebook! I have been on Facebook almost since day one. I usually don't post much in the way of things on Facebook besides my kids and a few life experiences that don't really reveal a lot about myself. I'm not a Facebook drone who has to tell the whole world every little detail, good or bad, about my life. I recently made some comments on a web page by using my Facebook account as a sign in option rather than registering on the website. These comments where political in nature and founded in logic. Basically not really political even, but just what fine upstanding human beings should do as a society. Apparently someone didn't like my first amendment statement and reported it to Facebook. Facebook sent me an email and told me that i needed to identify myself because Facebook doesn't allow people to use nick names (Roll Tide). They claimed it was for the safety of the overall community as a whole. To me not sharing ones identity on the internet is the best safety one can have. I mean i deal with large amounts of precious metals every day. I don't want people knowing my real name and address unless i elect to give it out. How does it make me or anyone else safer for you to know who i am. They have plenty of ways to identify who is posting what and from where without the need to verify my state id. They wanted me to submit a copy of a state issued form of id before they will unsuspend my account. If i was paying for something i MIGHT could see doing this, but just to ask me for my id and hold my account hostage for compliance. You can kiss my ***. To me they already have as much as they need to know who i am. Asking me to provide photo id is just a little to intrusive to me. Not to mention they never ask for it up until the point i said something someone didn't agree with and then they decide for the *safety of the community* you need to verify it? Hell, what about my safety? I wondered how many other people complied without a second thought? They will wait until you put all your time and effort into your page and then they will retain your information and hold it hostage for compliance. They want even let you delete your account. Remember once you post it it's no longer your property!


----------



## Lou (Jun 25, 2015)

Exactly why I hate these social networks (or should I call them data collectors). There's a reason Facebook was valued so much at IPO...your data is theirs to monetize.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 25, 2015)

That's one of the reasons I never wanted a face book account.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 25, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with social media. It is what you post on your account that gets you in trouble. It's *Hot heads* that post "*what they would do if,,,*" that draws the attention of the staff. Just as if they were posting it here or somewhere else. The difference is they have the means to track someone better then most forums or small sites.

I have several social media connections and have never been asked to produce a picture ID. Then again, i don't post stupid stuff either, or try to gather a following in my beliefs. As Harold says,,,,*"You are what you write"*.

If an account is frozen, then the person who owns that account has posted or written something that should not have been. Palladium, they do not need a picture ID to locate you, all they need is a IP address by which you gave them when you logged in. 

So, it looks like they all ready know who you are, they just want to know what you look like, so they don't arrest the wrong one,,,, :lol: I don't think i would send them a picture ID and you might think about changing your name and get a different computer.  

Ken


----------



## MarcoP (Jun 25, 2015)

Facebook staff member has exaggerated on his request and it should be reported as such.



https://www.facebook.com/help/112146705538576 said:


> *What names are allowed on Facebook?*
> 
> Facebook is a community where people use their *authentic identities*. We *require* people to provide the *name they use in real life*; that way, you always know who you're connecting with. This helps keep our community safe.
> 
> ...


* In all RFCs and policies I've read there is a big difference between "should" and "must".
** Nothing pleasing in the way you have been treated and nothing about IDs.



https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=10151825927267099 said:


> Facebook require everyone using Facebook to use their real name and birthday. This way, you always know who you're connecting with. *When we discover accounts that look fake or like they’re using fake information, we ask the owner to confirm that they are who they say they are.**
> ...
> To learn about our policies, please visit the Facebook Community Standards :https://www.facebook.com/communitystandards


* Sounds like your account has nothing fake or misleading information, apart from the name used only if you are not known as it.



https://www.facebook.com/communitystandards said:


> We remove content, disable accounts, and work with law enforcement when we believe there is a genuine risk of physical harm or direct threats to public safety. Learn more about how Facebook handles abusive content.



In other words if you are known as "Roll Tide" they must reactivate your account immediately followed by an apologizing email.

Marco


----------



## Palladium (Jun 25, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=facebook+want+id&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## jeneje (Jun 25, 2015)

Basically, its like this,,,,if you want your account back. Follow their policies. If not,,,,roll on --- tide.... :lol: 

Ken


----------



## MrMylar (Jun 25, 2015)

jeneje said:


> There is nothing wrong with social media. It is what you post on your account that gets you in trouble. It's *Hot heads* that post "*what they would do if,,,*" that draws the attention of the staff. Just as if they were posting it here or somewhere else. The difference is they have the means to track someone better then most forums or small sites.9


You are 100% spot on, with the exception of smaller sites having less capabilities. EVERY single forum and social media site on the Internet can do what facebook does, but they opt out because it cost more to do so.





jeneje said:


> I have several social media connections and have never been asked to produce a picture ID. Then again, i don't post stupid stuff either, or try to gather a following in my beliefs. As Harold says,,,,*"You are what you write"*.


Exactly. Stupidity will bring *ONLY* misery for stupid.



jeneje said:


> If an account is frozen, then the person who owns that account has posted or written something that should not have been. Palladium, they do not need a picture ID to locate you, all they need is a IP address by which you gave them when you logged in.


An account can be frozen for more than one reason, not just something that a person may have done. For example, they may freeze your account if you don't verify your email address or phone no#, or they decided that the name you've chosen isn't fit for their site. Think about the many people using the Confederate Flag and (or) its meanings and content.... they will soon be wiped away when before it was ok. So basically, you don't have to do something wrong to get blocked from them, they can and will do it as they see fit.

Oh, and as far as your ip address, that's a myth to people that know how to hide their real ip address. Very easy to do, and there's nothing illegal about it either.



jeneje said:


> So, it looks like they all ready know who you are, they just want to know what you look like, so they don't arrest the wrong one,,,, :lol: I don't think i would send them a picture ID and you might think about changing your name and get a different computer.


If a person has to send in their id to facebook, then I'd be very concerned. They don't need it, really. Something may have caused a red flag to whereas they want to verify the person. Remember this much, mostly every person living has another person living that has the same exact name, and that person could be wanted in any country or anywhere in the world. Who knows? But if I had to show my id to join any website, I'd just consider it a problem I'm going to avoid later on down the road.


Facebook is a great medium to contact people, send out messages to all your family and friends at the same time. EVERYTHING online has it's good and bad, including this forum. Nothing is perfect. How "*you*" use it determines the outcome you'll most likely get.

Also on facebook, for what it's worth, you can set up PRIVATE groups and only certain people from facebook can see them. The same thing I suspect that is here too on this forum. phpBB can be set to allow people to see certain foums AFTER they have gotten enough posts or some other criteria. If it's not on this forum, then they're just not doing it here. But there could be many forum/groups on a forum that are hidden and only certain people can see then and post to them. That's a *FACT!*

That's my 46 cents worth!


----------



## MrMylar (Jun 25, 2015)

Palladium,.. these are the ONLY two (2) reasons that this happened... you take it as you wish, but here are the* facts*!!!

*No# 1*. You made yourself public and allowed EVERYONE to see your posts

or

*No# 2*. If you have "friends" on your account, one or more of them reported you.


*FACT!*

Political or not, you have the right to say as you wish and not be blocked by them.

There are ways to get your account back where you can log in and delete your information/photos. If the data you put up doesn't matter, then let it go. 

As for telling in the open forum, not me, because there is an *Internet Troll* here and I've figured that out.

For those that don't know what an Internet Troll is, look it up..... you'll *QUICKLY* spot them as they show their signs.

Your being blocked from facebook *may* very well have come from someone here (don't post that I'm accusing anyone).... Do your research and try to find out if anyone here you added as a friend to facebook before. It's not impossible and I'm not accusing, but "*Trust your instincts, but VERIFY*".

[ADDED INFO] 
Here's the link.....https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## Smack (Jun 26, 2015)

Myspace is still up.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 26, 2015)

Lou is right about data collecting. On the other hand, you don't need a facebook to collect data about somebody. It is hard not to leave a lot of information about yourself just by logging on the net. You would at least need to use the Tor network, use a virtual system and forbid all cookies and java script etc., further you would need to stop any active posting and encrypt all your mails. Last but not least you would need to only use open source software, preferibly made in small independant countries from small unknown trademarks. It would slow you down as if you were surfing in the 90th for 2015's contents and cost most of the internet comforts.

So, virtually you can expect, that everything you do on the net, you do in plain text for everyone who does not spare a medium effort to follow you on all your ways.


----------



## MrMylar (Jun 26, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> Lou is right about data collecting. On the other hand, you don't need a facebook to collect data about somebody. It is hard not to leave a lot of information about yourself just by logging on the net. You would at least need to use the Tor network, use a virtual system and forbid all cookies and java script etc., further you would need to stop any active posting and encrypt all your mails. Last but not least you would need to only use open source software, preferibly made in small independant countries from small unknown trademarks. It would slow you down as if you were surfing in the 90th for 2015's contents and cost most of the internet comforts.
> 
> So, virtually you can expect, that everything you do on the net, you do in plain text for everyone who does not spare a medium effort to follow you on all your ways.


You have explained it the way I would have, but I just didn't want anyone to say I'm posting "*misinformation*"

Germany also, according to where your location shows is one of the most SECURED credit card places to have a credit card. We, in the US are now adopting the new credit card security system that has been breached here in the USA but not in Germany/EU.

For some, Tor is a non-known security provider. It works and it's effective. No doubts or questions about it either.

*Solar_plasma*, I appreciate your input on this too. Like my signature says "*Logic is the assassination of common sense*".


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 26, 2015)

I do not agree with notion that "posting stupid stuff" get you in problem. No matter what you post there always will be people who will be "offended" or think you posted "stupid stuff". I also do not use my real name of fb and will never do. If they decide to froze my account I will have no problem with that but I am not going to provide them with any form of ID or paperwork. 

"There is nothing wrong with social media" may be true but also true is that there is everything wrong with fb. The way how people carelessly put out everything for strangers to see is a sign of times. There is nothing social about fb, that site is rather voyeur, pedophile, narcist and spying paradise on steroids. People are naive thinking that setting your posts as personal protect you in any way. There are many documented ways how to trawl through fb to see everything without others even to know you were there. Only recently there was another revelation where you could track people movement in real time and when I tried it it was scary. But try to persuade "fb drones" to disable fb on their cell phones - good luck with that. Some people will rather surrender their freedom and privacy than stop using that site.


----------



## MrMylar (Jun 26, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> I do not agree with notion that "posting stupid stuff" get you in problem. No matter what you post there always will be people who will be "offended" or think you posted "stupid stuff". I also do not use my real name of fb and will never do. If they decide to froze my account I will have no problem with that but I am not going to provide them with any form of ID or paperwork.
> 
> "There is nothing wrong with social media" may be true but also true is that there is everything wrong with fb. The way how people carelessly put out everything for strangers to see is a sign of times. There is nothing social about fb, that site is rather voyeur, pedophile, narcist and spying paradise on steroids. People are naive thinking that setting your posts as personal protect you in any way. There are many documented ways how to trawl through fb to see everything without others even to know you were there. Only recently there was another revelation where you could track people movement in real time and when I tried it it was scary. But try to persuade "fb drones" to disable fb on their cell phones - good luck with that. Some people will rather surrender their freedom and privacy than stop using that site.


That too, is so true. I see people having their accounts setup so that you know EXACTLY where they're at, at ANY given moment in time. I don't roll like that. For over 24+ years doing what I do on the Internet and being as careful as I can, I have never had a problem.

Yes.. even to you young bucks, the Internet has been around longer than you may be thinking. 

It didn't arrive when you were old enough to understand it.. It was around so you can understand it.

Understand it!


----------



## jeneje (Jun 26, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> I do not agree with notion that "posting stupid stuff" get you in problem.


Pat, what do you call giving where you went to school?, who your best friend is?, where you attended college?, what your spouses name is? ,,,,how can you say that is not stupid stuff. People are tracked and targeted by trolls by what they post. If I am going on vacation for two weeks, i am not going to post about before I leave. That is inviting someone to rob you. 

If my Son, has a baby boy and we are going to the hospital tonight at 8:00 - do you think i am going to post that. Yeah, it is the stupid stuff that gets people in trouble. My personal life is just that personal. After the fact, if i want to share something then well, as they say its history. In social media people create their own problems by *Not thinking* before doing. Another-wards they want to brag about what they have and what they are doing. Who's fault again is that?

Another example: if I go to the doctor and he gives me pain medication, Do you think I am going to post that on FB. No way. You would have every drugie in a hundred miles setting and waiting for you to leave so they could rob you and steel what ever else they could. 

No, that is why we have common sense to think about what we do - not do, and then think about it afterwards.

Just my two grams of Au here,

Ken


----------



## MrMylar (Jun 26, 2015)

Smack said:


> Myspace is still up.


LOL... They're still hanging in there.


----------



## Geo (Jun 26, 2015)

The level of paranoia that would keep a person from social media is the same paranoia that stops people from having bank accounts or credit cards or just about anything else that you have to have absolute confidence in the system to enjoy. What was that Mel Gibson movie that he had all of his food locked in little containers in his refrigerator? This forum collects about as much info on a person as any other social page. this forum is considered a P2P which is the highest security risk on the net. Any article or pdf file offered by a member on the forum is usually considered safe by the other members and opened or downloaded without a second thought. Everyone that's been here for awhile knows Ralph is a conspiracy theorist but we love him anyway.  I think that facebook is a data collection site but you have to be safety conscious about what you share. Some people have no shame and share too much and some people will not accept a friends request unless it is a family member. I have a friends list that can be numbered by my fingers and toes (that's about as high as I can count). I am beginning to get more friends though. It's not that I am antisocial, but just overly cautious about who I share my social media with. I don't want everyone to know exactly how unstable I really am. :lol:


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 26, 2015)

Geo said:


> The level of paranoia that would keep a person from social media is the same paranoia that stops people from having bank accounts or credit cards or just about anything else that you have to have absolute confidence in the system to enjoy. What was that Mel Gibson movie that he had all of his food locked in little containers in his refrigerator? This forum collects about as much info on a person as any other social page. this forum is considered a P2P which is the highest security risk on the net. Any article or pdf file offered by a member on the forum is usually considered safe by the other members and opened or downloaded without a second thought. Everyone that's been here for awhile knows Ralph is a conspiracy theorist but we love him anyway.  I think that facebook is a data collection site but you have to be safety conscious about what you share. Some people have no shame and share too much and some people will not accept a friends request unless it is a family member. I have a friends list that can be numbered by my fingers and toes (that's about as high as I can count). I am beginning to get more friends though. It's not that I am antisocial, but just overly cautious about who I share my social media with. I don't want everyone to know exactly how unstable I really am. :lol:




Geo, I assume the Mel Gibson movie you referred to was Conspiracy Theory? Most people over-share way too much on Facebook to their own and other's detriment. Like the girl who bragged on Facebook how much money her father was awarded in a lawsuit, then the settlement was lost because part of the agreement was to not disclose any details. Or the stupid girl who recently announced she'd just gotten a new job doing daycare but really hated working with kids, and was fired because of it. I only have 25 or so friends on Facebook, mostly family, a couple close coworkers, and a few longtime (real life) friends. I do post some political comments or repost some political items I see there, but sometimes I just have to hold my tongue. I'm ever mindful that since I'm still 15 or so years from retirement that a future potential employer may judge me or reject my application based on something I once put on Facebook. Regarding Facebook's own data collection, that's why they exist. As someone said, if you aren't paying for the service then YOU are the product!

Macfixer01


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 26, 2015)

My Facebook is quite restrictive, 42 people in the list, almost only good friends from real life and family. I don't use fb from smart phone, when GPS-tracking is on. In fact smartphones are the real spies. Anyone who use smartphones or IPhones has no reason to worry about fb - my phone is safe though: the akku is empty almost all the time  everyone else: I respect and accept your safety policy....I also respect vegans, though. They are right, absolutely - but I need my steak three times a week. What worth is this life without joy.

One thing though is important to underline: If you don't feel uncomfortable with fb and especially if you don't feel safe how to use the settings to prevent unwanted leaks, you should not use it.


----------



## MrMylar (Jun 26, 2015)

And speaking on all of this, there are political members of every party that has a facebook account, so why would any political comment posted on someones account cause them to be blocked anyway?

Like the ole saying goes "*The cheese is rotten over in Denmark*"


----------



## jeneje (Jun 26, 2015)

Geo said:


> Everyone that's been here for awhile knows Ralph is a conspiracy theorist


Need we say more!!!

Ken


----------



## Palladium (Jun 26, 2015)

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 26, 2015)

Palladium said:


> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
> ...




ROFLMAO :mrgreen: 

Your just not right.


----------



## MGH (Jun 26, 2015)

He's not wrong.


----------



## kurtak (Jun 27, 2015)

Geo said:


> Everyone that's been here for awhile knows Ralph is a conspiracy theorist but we love him anyway. :



And some of us love him because he is :mrgreen: 



> It's not that I am antisocial, but just overly cautious about who I share my social media with. I don't want everyone to know exactly how unstable I really am.



I resemble that remark :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Jun 27, 2015)

Palladium said:


> First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out—
> Because I was not a Socialist.
> 
> Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out—
> ...



And they are coming to take you away to the funny farm - he he - ha ha - ho ho :lol: 

but that's ok - we will be able to meet in person there :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 27, 2015)

I think in a society the conspiracy theorist is as important as the rationalist and the empiricist. Manipulation is hard to discover by rationalism and empiricism alone. Once supposedly discovered, only rationalism and empiricism can prove it to be true or not. In a way I look at the conspiracy theorist as the pessimistic form of a dreamer. Btw I love conspiracy theories, though most of them are just entertaining, some are joyful scaring and only a few turn out to be a fact after minimum 20 years. 

My mother, who died from cancer a few weeks ago, often said: the pessimist may most often turn out to be right, but until then the optimist has had a better life. She has been an optimist till her very end.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 27, 2015)

solar_plasma said:


> I think in a society the conspiracy theorist is as important as the rationalist and the empiricist. Manipulation is hard to discover by rationalism and empiricism alone. Once supposedly discovered, only rationalism and empiricism can prove it to be true or not. In a way I look at the conspiracy theorist as the pessimistic form of a dreamer. Btw I love conspiracy theories, though most of them are just entertaining, some are joyful scaring and only a few turn out to be a fact after minimum 20 years.
> 
> My mother, who died from cancer a few weeks ago, often said: the pessimist may most often turn out to be right, but until then the optimist has had a better life. She has been an optimist till her very end.


Well put, Bjorn. If you look on my profile, you'll see that 2 of my 4 interests are conspiracies and the NWO. One of the other two is Bible and I believe the 3 are tightly wound together. The remaining interest is gold and silver, which are also wrapped up in there. This list has been the same since I joined. Lots of evil out there. Where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 20, 2015)

You go Monsignor!!!!
Glad I'm not the only one that feels that way. Facebook keeps this up it won't be long before Facebook will be looking like MySpace just ask Twitter http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/08/20/facebook-tells-catholic-priest-to-lose-his-title-on-site/


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 21, 2015)

Never had a facebook never will. This past weekend one of my college buddies I was visiting was complaining about 2 of his friends on facebook going back and forth about some political views and how it was driving him crazy. He "had to un-follow them". I brought up the fact that this type of thing was exactly why I had no interest in the silly going ons of FB and that I didn't even have an account. He said I was "lucky". I had to laugh out loud at him and ask why I was lucky and before letting him answer followed up with why not just delete your account? No one is forcing you to be on facebook. It's still funny just thinking about it and the way people twist themselves in knots trying to justify why they are on FB. The most common is "I only have a few friends and family", followed by "I don't go on there that much" and then "it's a good way to find old friends and communicate with family far away". As if FB is the only way to do these things in 2015 :lol: If you're on FB it's because you _want_ to be on FB.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 21, 2015)

goldenchild said:


> Never had a facebook never will. This past weekend one of my college buddies I was visiting was complaining about 2 of his friends on facebook going back and forth about some political views and how it was driving him crazy. He "had to un-follow them". I brought up the fact that this type of thing was exactly why I had no interest in the silly going ons of FB and that I didn't even have an account. He said I was "lucky". I had to laugh out loud at him and ask why I was lucky and before letting him answer followed up with why not just delete your account? No one is forcing you to be on facebook. It's still funny just thinking about it and the way people twist themselves in knots trying to justify why they are on FB. The most common is "I only have a few friends and family", followed by "I don't go on there that much" and then "it's a good way to find old friends and communicate with family far away". As if FB is the only way to do these things in 2015 :lol: If you're on FB it's because you _want_ to be on FB.



Its the same with any other social media network or forum. 8)


----------

